# 20 weeks with satan.... and his wife



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Dont string it out like Bob's new truck:whistling


shhhh! You'll hurt Punchies feelings, he might abandon his thread.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

BKFranks said:


> You haven't met satan until you worked for this jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:w00t: I thought I was the ONLY one who had someone that bad....I feel a little better now...


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Dont string it out like Bob's new truck:whistling


I won't. :jester:


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

punchlist said:


> I guess some people think I have this stuff written in a book somewhere; I don't. I wrote part 2 today when I got back to the office. I only copy and paste it from my word processor so that I can keep a copy. I am glad that you guys are enjoying it. I am just having some fun practicing writing; an endeavor I have only recently begun. *One thing I want to state is that the stories are 100% true with a little artistic license as to names, locations. *:hammer:


"Dear Penthouse"..........


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

All kidding aside, leo is right. We dont want...we need more than 2 paragraphs a night to get our fix. Or at least give me the cliffnotes version.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> It is very good. I am questioning if he is a contractor or not


 
This guy is, or was definately in the business, he knows way to much about my life to be bluffing. G:blink:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

genecarp said:


> This guy is, or was definately in the business, he knows way to much about my life to be bluffing. G:blink:


I was making light at the fact that he could string all those sentences together in a complete paragraph

Everyone knows contractors cant read or write


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> I was making light at the fact that he could string all those sentences together in a complete paragraph
> 
> Everyone knows contractors cant read or write


 
Obviously we cant read between the lines either:sad::laughing:


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

genecarp said:


> Obviously we cant read between the lines either:sad::laughing:


Maybe not, but were damn hard to beat when it comes to voicing an opinion:smartass:


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

punchlist said:


> I guess some people think I have this stuff written in a book somewhere; I don't. I wrote part 2 today when I got back to the office. I only copy and paste it from my word processor so that I can keep a copy. I am glad that you guys are enjoying it. I am just having some fun practicing writing; an endeavor I have only recently begun. One thing I want to state is that the stories are 100% true with a little artistic license as to names, locations. :hammer:


Ok wiseguy.....from the moderators, we want you to know you must get busy.......or face the consequences!:laughing:

I do not want to wait for you to publish this tale a little at a time.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Believe it or not it is hard for me to string my thoughts together while writing. 

I think it is truly a gift when someone has good writing skills and command of the queens english. I commend you on your stories. Good job


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

At least he's not writing it all from the 3rd person!
(though he DID reference beating a cat in another thread...)


~Matt


----------



## JamesKB2 (May 13, 2009)

Great start for me, I could imagine it happening (and have been there).

I thought *I* was the only one that dreaded working for an *engineer!*

BUT! This is a FEMALE engineer! If she's a FEMALE CIVIL ENGINEER, then you are screwed. There's no way you're getting out of this whole.

I will absolutely be watching for Monday's post.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I already said that.


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

am i seeing what i am seeing or is it just my imagination, on his site there are some pretty "interesting" looking glass pieces on that table...:whistling to me they look like some glass "tobacco" smoking devices....:shifty:


----------



## Dustyrose (Feb 13, 2009)

What's up with the TO BE CONTINUED b.s? 

We are impatient contractors. We expect things yesterday and no later than now. Leaving us in supspense is just wrong.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

BRILLANT!!!!!!!! Dude keep these stories coming.. and   for keeping us waiting!!


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

subscribed


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Still waiting..............


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Ah man, there is something that just ain't right with this thread..................:laughing::laughing::clap::thumbsup::notworthy

What if I die this weekend and never get to the Monday edition. I will never be ABLE to live with myself................... :no:

You gotta give us daily shots with no weekends off. It would be the kind thing to do for all contractors of the world.

Please Please please can I haves some more............. p l e a s e?????? 

I don't want to end up like the post above me...................... LOL:laughing:

===================================================================================

For those that did not go back and read the first post, Punchlist added "Part 3" to that post at some point and finished the story. Now I can sleep tonight. Good stuff. Thanks for the tears of laughter!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------

